# Can a modder do this?



## Alumenum (Apr 8, 2014)

Can any of yal modders take my streamlight micro light and replace the current led with an xp-g. I am fine with single mode. I don't need anything special just want an xp-g. I imagine I'll get more throw and higher output. I love the beam profile from all my xp-g lights and want that for my microstream.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 9, 2014)

one thing to consider is the reflector differences. Sure, you like the XP-G in your other lights, but I'm assuming they have a much different reflector than your Microstream, so it might not be a great beam depending on the Microstream's reflector characteristics


----------



## Alumenum (Apr 9, 2014)

Well the microstream to me is a pretty throwy little light for its size. The hotspot isn't all that tight but it's well defined and projects a good distance. Also the xp-g looks to be about the same size as the "c4". I also would like the raised output vs the current 28 lumens


----------

